# JS: Local boy makes good



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice story on Devin Harris:




> So what drives the former Wauwatosa East and University of Wisconsin star?
> 
> "It's good security for my family, and I'm very grateful," Harris said of his new contract. "But our focus is to win a championship. It's good to know, and I appreciate it that I'm staying in Dallas for the next five years. But we definitely have expectations to fulfill."
> 
> ...


Milwaukee native Harris points way for Mavericks


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Devin was my lab partner in Biology in High School,I graduated in 2000 he graduated in 2001. He was amazing in High School, probably the best I have ever seen. He was incredible at Wisconsin and is starting to make a name for himself in the NBA. I still get awestruck seeing him play pro ball. It is the coolest thing in the world seeing a guy you went to school with playing in the NBA finals and taking it to the hole against shaq. He is my favorite non-buck in the league and the Mavs have been my adopted 2nd favorite NBA team because of him. I just hope someday he finds a way to come home and suit up for the Bucks.


----------

